

Stay Green with the Cloud (Infographic) - Yoanna_Savova
http://www.cloudtweaks.com/2011/11/cloud-infographic-the-green-cloud/

======
gapanalysis
Seriously? Cloud operators are so desperate to attract customers they are
playing the "green" card? Clouds are data centers. They heavily virtualize but
no one else can? Show me you can secure my data, restore it quickly for me,
migrate it to another operator quickly, track where my data are at rest and
stop telling me nonsense.

